# Maintenance guy was here....



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The plastic B-hub blank will be an effective fault path right :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Nice.

At my apprenticeship classroom we got a small solar array (via some government grant or another) last year. It was basically a kit; 6 modules on the roof and then the inverter and whatnot mounted to a pre-assembled board. It was meant to be installed outdoors but we wound up putting it inside because there was no viable outdoor location for it. Anyway the DC disconnect on it is a Square D NEMA 3R rated thing with a plastic hub cover on top, and we did the exact same conduit entry method :whistling2:

Ours has a bonding wire in it though :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Done by the same guy that did this so I guess it's to be expected. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> The plastic B-hub blank will be an effective fault path right :laughing:



The purple bushing makes it all okee dokee.:whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Done by the same guy that did this so I guess it's to be expected. :laughing:


Is that a mineralac on a stack of like 20 washers?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah. I posted that on the other forum a while back right when I found it. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Is that a mineralac on a stack of like 20 washers?


I thought it was a short piece of FMC.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I thought it was a short piece of FMC.


I thought so too at first, would have been similarly weird :laughing:


----------

